# Manda ver



## Aficionada às línguas

Compañeros, buenos días

Me gustaría saber de dónde viene la expresión portuguesa “Manda ver”. Se usa a cada día aquí en Brasil, pero también la conozco de la música de Banda Eva:
Vem, estou esperando você
Pra gente fazer um auê
Tome conta de mim do seu lado
Manda ver
Me hace pensar en el juego póker, cuando se paga por ver (en inglés to call). Puede que tiene algo que ver con eso?
Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Aficionada... 

Sabe que nunca parei para pensar nisso? Não faço a menor ideia de onde tiramos isso. 

Bem, corri pro 'titio" Aurélio e ele me diz isto:

mandar ver = mandar brasa (gíria brasileira)


> Mandar brasa.  Bras.  Gír.
> 1.     Agir com disposição firme, ou com veemência, agressividade, etc.; tacar ficha; mandar ver


----------



## brasileirinho

Vanda said:


> Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Aficionada...
> 
> Sabe que nunca parei para pensar nisso? Não faço a menor ideia de onde tiramos isso.
> 
> Bem, corri pro 'titio" Aurélio e ele me diz isto:
> 
> mandar ver = mandar brasa (gíria brasileira)




Eu fui no _seo _Houaiss e lá tinha mais um _moonte _de expressões, usamos todas mas nem sabemos de onde vem ! 
Lá tinha uma acepção, no entanto, que parece ser um pouco reveladora
*
mandar brasa*
3.disparar arma de fogo
_Ex.: Sem esperar, foi logo mandando brasa no ladrão.

_vai saber!?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mas a gente tem que ver o contexto, né e como é música da banda Eva...


----------



## dexterciyo

¿Qué significa exactamente *mandar ver*? 

No me queda muy claro con esto:



> Agir com disposição firme, ou com veemência, agressividade, etc.; tacar ficha; mandar ver



Quizá más ejemplos...


----------



## brasileirinho

Vanda said:


> Sim, mas a gente tem que ver o contexto, né e como é música da banda Eva...



Claro, é que eu estava falando de modo mais genérico. Sai um pouco do tópico.
Lá no dicionário, voltando à música, na última acepção está : "copular"
Essa expressão tem muitos significados.


----------



## brasileirinho

dexterciyo said:


> ¿Qué significa exactamente *mandar ver*?
> 
> No me queda muy claro con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Quizá más ejemplos...



Vou colocar todas as acepções do dicionário aqui porque está muito bem explicado 

*mandar ver*
    Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal.
1     mostrar-se excelente; exceler
Ex.: mandamos ver _no trabalho_
2     m.q. *mandar brasa*

*mandar brasa*
    Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal.
1     pôr-se em atividade de modo febril; agir com entusiasmo; realizar um trabalho com grande empenho
Ex.: mandaram b. para acabar o projeto dentro do prazo
2     tratar com rigor; criticar, arrasar
Ex.: os críticos mandaram b. no filme
3     disparar arma de fogo
Ex.: sem esperar, foi logo mandando b. no ladrão
4     agir com violência; surrar
Ex.: mandou b. no rival
5     copular


----------



## Miracatiba

Eu particularmente entendo o manda ver assim: Quer dizer que você vai fazer uma coisa seja ela dificil ou não. Alguém chega para você e pergunta: Você vai fazer "tal" coisa? Você responde: Sim, claro que vou. Vou mandar ver!

É como se você desse certeza que fará uma coisa.


----------



## Aficionada às línguas

Obrigada pelas respostas! As vezes se precisa de alguem da fora para parar e pensar nas coisas cotidianas... 
Ainda não fica tudo claro mas pode ser que não é so comigo? Ouvi a expressão na rua, um senhor chamando a outra pessoa e falou "Manda ver!" Isso eu entendi como (em inglês): Hurry up!
Mas se eu falar assim para uma colega, pode também significar "Vocé está fazendo um bom trabalho"? O melhor não dizer isso?


----------



## dexterciyo

Aficionada às línguas said:


> Obrigada pelas respostas! As vezes se precisa de alguem da fora para parar e pensar nas coisas cotidianas...
> Ainda não fica tudo claro mas pode ser que não é so comigo? *Ouvi a expressão na rua, um senhor chamando a outra pessoa e falou "Manda ver!" Isso eu entendi como (em inglês): Hurry up!*
> Mas se eu falar assim para uma colega, pode também significar "Vocé está fazendo um bom trabalho"? O melhor não dizer isso?



Isso foi a primeira coisa que passou pela minha cabeça hispânica.


----------



## Miracatiba

É o "manda ver"  é bem flexivel, e pode ser usado em varias situações. Essa situação que você ouviu o manda ver é aceitavel também. Sempre usa quando você aceita um desafio com bom humor.


----------



## coolbrowne

De fato, não se trata exatamente de _apressar_ alguém:





Aficionada às línguas said:


> ...falou "Manda ver!" Isso eu entendi como (em inglês): Hurry up!


Nesta forma, ou seja, exatamente como era a sua pergunta original (imperativo: *Manda ver!*), pode ser um meio de encorajar a outra pessoa ou então um modo de indicar que se está de acordo com os planos daquela pessoa. É virtualmente impossível decidir entre os dois sem ter o resto do contexo: de que estavam falando, o que um ou outro pretendia fazer, etc.

Já esta idéia aqui não é exatamente a mesma coisa, mas _está relacionada_ com um das possibilidades acima, porque é uma outra maneira de comunicar uma reação positiva a alguém:





Aficionada às línguas said:


> ...pode também significar "Vocé está fazendo um bom trabalho"? *É* melhor não dizer isso?


Veja uma diferença essencial:
Está fazendo um bom trabalho => refere-se ao passado, o que já aconteceu
Manda ver! (= Vai em frente!, Continua!) => refere-se ao futuro, o que esperamos que aconteça​Outra vez observo que estamos falando apenas do imperativo "Manda ver!", isto é, do tópico original. Com se vê pelas resposta de outros colegas, se nos desviamos do tópico, há muitas outras possibilidades.


----------



## CRISTIAN ABEL

No Filme Caçada Mortal 2015 com Liam Neeson, no momento 1:32:58 ele diz "manda ver" quando o sequestrador lhe aponta com o arma e ameaca com matar-lo.

Sequestrador: Eu atiro.
Liam Neeson; manda ver.

Como voces traducem ao espanhol? é como dizer "Vai emfrente"? ou "entao atire"?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

CRISTIAN ABEL said:


> No Filme Caçada Mortal 2015 com Liam Neeson, no momento 1:32:58 ele diz "manda ver" quando o sequestrador lhe aponta com o arma e ameaca com matar-lo.
> 
> Sequestrador: Eu atiro.
> Liam Neeson; manda ver.
> 
> Como voces traducem ao espanhol? é como dizer "Vai emfrente"? ou "entao atire"?


Eso! 'Vá em frente!" ou 'Vá! Atire (se você tem coragem, se você é homem, se você se acha o _fodão_ etc)!'
'¡Vamos ¡Dispárame (ahora)!'


----------



## CRISTIAN ABEL

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Eso! 'Vá em frente!" ou 'Vá! Atire (se você tem coragem, se você é homem, se você se acha o _fodão_ etc)!'
> '¡Vamos ¡Dispárame (ahora)!'


GRACIAS MARCIO OSORIO POR RESPONDER.


----------



## josssss

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Eso! 'Vá em frente!" ou 'Vá! Atire (se você tem coragem, se você é homem, se você se acha o _fodão_ etc)!'
> '¡Vamos ¡Dispárame (ahora)!'


Hola a todos. Tengo una duda ahora. En una canción del cantante Pabllo Vittar " Corpo Sensual", se puede escuchar la frase "mandando ver", luego seguido por "no vício da batida querendo se envolver". No logro hallar una traducción exacta para "mandando ver". ¿Podría ayudarme alguien?


----------



## patriota

josssss said:


> Hola a todos. Tengo una duda ahora. En una canción del cantante Pabllo Vittar " Corpo Sensual", se puede escuchar la frase "mandando ver", luego seguido por "no vício da batida querendo se envolver". No logro hallar una traducción exacta para "mandando ver". ¿Podría ayudarme alguien?


"_Mandar ver_", aí, significa praticar atos libidinosos com vigor.


----------



## Alecm

josssss said:


> Hola a todos. Tengo una duda ahora. En una canción del cantante Pabllo Vittar " Corpo Sensual", se puede escuchar la frase "mandando ver", luego seguido por "no vício da batida querendo se envolver". No logro hallar una traducción exacta para "mandando ver". ¿Podría ayudarme alguien?


En esta frase significa algo como "lo haciendo bien" en un sentido sexual.


----------

